# HR20-100 overheating - best solution for cooling it down?



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

For the last week or so, my HR20-100 has been over the temperature limit. Short of getting a replacement, what is the best solution for solving this problem? I've been able to cool it down with a small space heater set on fan setting - but was looking to a more permanent solution. I have not opened it up yet to see if for sure its the fan that it is in fact dead. It has screamed more than once, but has always quieted back down. Maybe tlast weeks was it's final one. I saw where an external USB fan was used to cool an overheating C31, and was wondering if anyone has had any success doing this on an ancient HR20? If so, what kind should I get? One that the HR20 would sit on, or should it blow in from one of the sides. Or should I just get a replacement internal fan? Current temp is 54°C - down from boot temp of 62°C.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Before you buy anything,
try using a hand held vac and clean out the entry and exit points for air flow.
Also, I have mine raised on 1" tall strips of styraform to allow a larger area easier air flow around the box.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

> For the last week or so, my HR20-100 has been over the temperature limit. Short of getting a replacement, what is the best solution for solving this problem? I've been able to cool it down with a small space heater set on fan setting - but was looking to a more permanent solution. I have not opened it up yet to see if for sure its the fan that it is in fact dead. It has screamed more than once, but has always quieted back down. Maybe tlast weeks was it's final one. I saw where an external USB fan was used to cool an overheating C31, and was wondering if anyone has had any success doing this on an ancient HR20? If so, what kind should I get? One that the HR20 would sit on, or should it blow in from one of the sides. Or should I just get a replacement internal fan? Current temp is 54°C - down from boot temp of 62°C.


I would only get a replacement fan if you own the DVR. If it's a lease you should not open the box.

If the receiver is in the same location under the same conditions as it was before the temperature problems I'd suggest getting replacement.

Cleaning the vents and using a USB fan can't hurt. It may give you enough life to watch you recordings before replacement or "It's bleedin' demised". 

Mike


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

OK - ran a vacuum on it - had been meaning to do that when I'd read that. Down to 51°C with the ceramic fan running on it. Have not raised it up any yet. Seems like saying it's overheating and turning the lights on the front - (I had it powered off overnite) would be counteractive to its saying it's "cooling down". Wouldn't normally the fan kick up a notch when this happens? Mike, I'd heard they don't want these back, so figured what's the harm in opening it up now?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

augisdad said:


> OK - ran a vacuum on it - had been meaning to do that when I'd read that. Down to 51°C with the ceramic fan running on it. Have not raised it up any yet. Seems like saying it's overheating and turning the lights on the front - (I had it powered off overnite) would be counteractive to its saying it's "cooling down". Wouldn't normally the fan kick up a notch when this happens? Mike, I'd heard they don't want these back, so figured what's the harm in opening it up now?


I've heard that as well but I don't have any confirmation. Just be aware that if something goes wrong while you have it open they may not replace it. It's not the opening that's a problem. It's when something gets broke that's the issue.

Mike


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

I have three HR20-700 all have this accessory fan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999130&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Case+Fans-_-N82E16811999130&gclid=CLKSyfer5rYCFYtT4AodjkkATg

plugged into their USB port. My DVRs run nice and cool - even in a closed closet.

Position the fan to extract hot air (not push air into the unit)

My $0.02


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Got one. Brought the temp down from 138° to 106°. Wasn't sure which vent to use, but eventually settled on the left side. Thanks SFNSXguy!


----------

